# Rosaria Butterfield's "Secret Thoughts of an Unlikely Convert" on sale



## Logan (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ODF2R90

For $0.99, which is well worth it. I would highly recommend that if you haven't listened to one of Rosaria's talks or read her book that you pick it up now, as she deals with Christians, homosexuality, and her own journey from a lesbian lifestyle to forgiveness in Christ. Most important I think is how she deals with the shortcomings of Christians in reaching out to such people.

She is married to one of the pastors in the RPCNA but her testimony has been a blessing to many denominations.


----------



## Nicholas Perella (Jul 17, 2015)

I have not read her books, but plan to. I have been reading through an excerpt from her newest book, 'Openness Unhindered" in the May/June 2015 RP Witness.

Pray for her as well. She gets confronted often enough that she now has a bodyguard.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks, Logan!


----------



## BGF (Jul 17, 2015)

Already had an older kindle version of this but decided to gather it agsin for the additions Material. Fantastic book. Thanks Logan.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 20, 2015)

This is a must have. Very highly recommended. It is also well worth getting the revised edition even if you already have the original. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRoper (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks, Logan. I read it some time ago and found it to be a fascinating testimony of God's grace and to contain excellent examples on how to minister to outsiders.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 20, 2015)

Great book. We read this as a church.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 21, 2015)

This is an excellent and beautifully written book. Many of the women of our church got together to discuss this book and profited greatly. It is, however, a grave mistake for men to dismiss it as some kind of Christian chic-lit. Men should read this with an eye towards how she described the behavior of the various men she comes across.


----------



## Ephrata (Jul 21, 2015)

Just bought it. Having read some of her previous work, it's clear that Christ has enabled this woman to observe her experiences with a perspicacity beyond almost any other modern author that I've read. She truly THINKS, and stands like steel for the cause of holiness. Anybody finding themselves in a liberal, relativistic work environment could benefit from reading a healthy dose of Butterfield.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 21, 2015)

I had heard Rosaria speak, and was delighted with her winsomeness. Got the book, and found more of same, generally. 

However, I think real care needs to be taken to not put R on a pedestal. This is one story of our Lord's good workings in the lives of people. There are myriads upon myriads of others. This one happens to deal with the cause celebre of the day, and it will def appeal to, or enrage, certain segments of the population. 

There are unlikely converts to our Lord in every sphere of society, from the poorest to the most privileged. We are all unlikely converts, really. There are people who stand like steel every day, and without the support R enjoyed. They stand like steel in the lonely outposts. 

This story is no more wondrous than any other, really. It is still best to point sinners to the Gospel, not this book(although it may be very helpful to a new convert who engaged in this sort of behavior).

R is an interesting writer, tells an interesting story, but let's not glamorize her.


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 21, 2015)

Elizabeth said:


> There are unlikely converts to our Lord in every sphere of society, from the poorest to the most privileged. We are all unlikely converts, really.



Very good point. That said, I certainly benefited greatly from the book.


----------

